# Doorman For My Pets



## SeaBreeze (Sep 30, 2018)

This cartoon hits home for me, when I go to let my dog out, my cat wants to come in.....when I let my dog back in, my cat wants to go out.  They have me trained very well!   Any other doormen (women) here?


----------



## Keesha (Sep 30, 2018)

Well DUH! :shrug: Of course I’m the door-woman. 
Our cat not only expects the door to open and close when she wants but during the nicer weather expects to have a cat buffet on the deck each day. Let’s face it Seabreeze. It’s our fault for spoiling them so. :laugh:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 30, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Let's face it Seabreeze. It’s our fault for spoiling them so. Lol



I wouldn't have it any other way. :love_heart:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 30, 2018)

I'm even a door women for my bird. He wants his cage door open first thing in the morning and if I forget he squawks so much I can't even enjoy my morning coffee.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 30, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I'm even a door women for my bird. He wants his cage door open first thing in the morning and if I forget he squawks so much I can't even enjoy my morning coffee.



Lol, little Kerby wants to celebrate the morning, good you let him out asap.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 30, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> I wouldn't have it any other way. :love_heart:


Me neither :smug1:


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 21, 2018)

Back when I had six dogs I put in doggie doors -- no more playing doorman.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2018)

MY daughter has her door open all the time to let the dogs come and go , with just the heavy insect strip curtains across the doorway so the dogs come and go as they please...but then she's got no neighbours, and she lives on private land so it's safe for her to do that...


----------



## BlueDragonfly (Nov 26, 2018)

Very funny! I felt the same way. Hubby bought a doggie door and now I don't have to jump up every few minutes.


----------



## Lara (Nov 28, 2018)

Blu and Bella sit on the ottoman looking outside the window to the backyard for squirrels. As soon as they see movement...out they go. When it's cold like this morning, they want back in again. I can't waste any time getting to the door or Blu will scratch it so I'm at their beckon call. I'm trying to train him not to scratch. He's smart enough but lacks will power nthego::love_heart: Good thing I love them so much :love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 28, 2018)

They have us trained well Lara, I just think of it as their helping me get more exercise in. :hair:


----------



## Lara (Nov 28, 2018)

Me too SeaBreeze  I would love a doggy door but I have a brick house with glass doors in 10" wood framing. I'd have to replace the whole door. However, check this out...it worked for them but I suspect the brick house and doggy door were crafted at the same time.

The owners will be in for a big surprise...that puppy (Bearnese Mountain Dog) is going to be HUGE!


----------

